# Skiff Racing



## EpicAdventure (May 18, 2006)

So with the Olympics upon us, it is quite inspiring watching the high performance trapeze dingys race.

I would love to try sailing a little on some of the high performance stuff. 

Anyone have any experience doing so? I haven't found much in the way of fleets here in the Midwest. What type of boat might make sense? It looks like some of the more popular ones are I14, Vanguard Vector, Club 420, 470... any with the double trap look like they would be a kick to try. I haven't even found where I can purchase any of these new. I've come across a few used scattered throughout the country.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Epic-

You can buy most of them new *HERE*.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

EpicAdventure said:


> So with the Olympics upon us, it is quite inspiring watching the high performance trapeze dingys race.
> 
> I would love to try sailing a little on some of the high performance stuff.
> 
> Anyone have any experience doing so? I haven't found much in the way of fleets here in the Midwest. What type of boat might make sense? It looks like some of the more popular ones are I14, Vanguard Vector, Club 420, 470... any with the double trap look like they would be a kick to try. I haven't even found where I can purchase any of these new. I've come across a few used scattered throughout the country.


Epic, the first question is: Do you plan to do this on your own (one-up) or with someone else?? You answer will determine which classes you can and can't look at.

Of the classes you mention, 420's are popular and relatively tame, but if you never sailed on a high-performance dinghy before, I'd suggest finding a fleet nearby (usually sailing out of a yacht club someplace) and volunteer as crew for a bit. You'll need to buy a full-length sailing suit, lifejacket, wet boots and gloves and be very quick on your feet.

If you want to do it on your own, buy an old Moth, make sure it's a nice day and prepare to spend most of your time in the water!


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Epic,

Here's a couple more sites to check out

Sailboats for Sale - Laser Performance, RS Sailboats, PS2000, McLaughlin Opti, Bic Sport and Tasar

International 505 Class Yacht Racing Association (I505CYRA)


----------



## EpicAdventure (May 18, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> Epic, the first question is: Do you plan to do this on your own (one-up) or with someone else?? You answer will determine which classes you can and can't look at.


It would probably be more fun to go swimming... er, sailing with someone else!

I've struggled to find many active fleets here in the Minnesota/Midwest area. Seems like we are dominated with scows mostly.


----------



## kai34 (Jul 16, 2008)

those moths look like a lot of fun once you have figured it out. look at a 29er or a 49er if you want to double trap. to bad you werent in MA because you would have crew right here.
-kai


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

EpicAdventure said:


> It would probably be more fun to go swimming... er, sailing with someone else!
> 
> I've struggled to find many active fleets here in the Minnesota/Midwest area. Seems like we are dominated with scows mostly.


If people sail mainly scows in your area, there must be a reason. Maybe they're better suited to the weather conditions you get?? Dunno..

To sail (swim) with someone else, you'd need to work out who you'd sail with and who's the skipper. If you're learning, it'd probably be best to sail on one of the scows for a bit and pick up a few tips.. if you want to go it on your own, you need to find a crew who likes swimming!! 



kai34 said:


> those moths look like a lot of fun once you have figured it out. look at a 29er or a 49er if you want to double trap. to bad you werent in MA because you would have crew right here.


Like all skiffs, Moths are great fun, highly impractical as a boat and bloody hard work, but because they date quickly you can usually get an older one pretty cheap. The experience: Fleeting moments of sheer exhilaration whilst roaring along with your face inches from the wave-tops followed by high-speed impact with the water and an extended period of swimming. 

Have you ever seen the *price* of a 29er or 49er lately?? Sheesh!  Not for the beginner, let me tell you.


----------



## EpicAdventure (May 18, 2006)

It looks like I can find two Moths out there. Are you talking about those little boats with a hydrofoil? Or there is something else that appears to be termed a "Classic Moth?"


----------



## kai34 (Jul 16, 2008)

i think hes talking about the classic moth because those hydrofoil moths are NOT cheap, but they look like a lot of fun.
-kai


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes, I was referring to the "Classic Moth" - The International Moth class is a "development class" that has ben around for a long time meaning that pretty much everything is fair game except the overall length, hence I'd have thought there'd be a few uncompetitive ones lying around that you could pick up dirt cheap.

The new, modern, "foilers" are extremely expensive, so you probably want one of those.. but if you did happen to get one I can guarantee it would be the most fun you could ever have on the water in something only 11' long... 

International Moth Class Association of Australia » About

If you want to sail 2-up, maybe you're better off with a 12' skiff?? Still expensive, but cheaper than a 29er..

The Official Twelve Foot Skiff Website - home

Cameron


----------

